# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  MORryde Tailgate Reinforcement Kit

## gCisco189

Finally got around to installing a MORryde Tailgate Reinforcement Kit on the TJ today. What a pain in the @$$ the install was; instructions were useless, I think I was missing screws (but not sure cuz the instructions were useless), but really nice product in the end. I'm very happy with it. I still need to figure out how to extend the spare tire bumpers out to meet my spare. Anyone know were I can get some extension stock I can cut to length and some longer screws? I'm running JK Moab rims with a Teraflex 1907200 Relocation Bracket on the stock spare tire bracket. The tire is out and up a little further than usual. I also would like to try and incorporate my Bestop HighRock Tailgate Rack into the whole set up but not sure I'm gonna be able to do that without heavy modification to the MORRyde kit (which I don't want to do). I'll try to follow up with some photos if anyone wants to give me any ideas.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rtowle

look at Grainger online for Delrin round stock.
https://www.grainger.com/category/ra...ters=brandName

I think there is a Grainger in Manchester NH.

Another alternative is hockey pucks stacked up.

Rich

----------


## Tubadeuce

I'm using 1.5" diameter PVC, cut to length, then painted black. Longer screws, and you are done. 

I've been looking at the Exogate. Let me know how you like it.  

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## MattJ

If you're interested in reading about the development of the tailgate reinforcement kit, it's all here:

https://www.expeditionportal.com/for...1#post-1637331

The guy who does all the design work for MORryde provides great background and details each step of the process in his posts.

----------


## Rubicon

> 


Just installed some of those ^ on Erin's JK. The top hinge was getting loose causing an incredibly annoying rattle. I did some [typical for me] old school tricks to quiet it down, but it became more and more difficult to open from what I did. These new hinges are very nice! Smooth, quiet, and greaseable :)

----------

